
How to Find Your Angel  - wumi
http://money.cnn.com/2006/02/28/magazines/business2/angelinvestor/
======
dmix
Since I know I will need to raise capital eventually I've been making sure I
stay in touch with everyone in my close network. Especially family and friends
parents who would be in a position to help.

Seems somewhat selfish but I wouldn't offer them anything that I'm willing to
risk my credibility for.

